# Ford 8n with a hi/lo can't be can it?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Title sez it all but this a new one on me. Surely it's been cobbled together somehow or did Ford make an 8n with a hi/low tranny? Might be worth a run up the line just to see the beast! Love Renfrew!

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...or-with-high-and-low-range-W0QQAdIdZ322416399


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

It Can be! This was a dealer added option. I do not think it was Ford sourced however. I have seen several of them but cannot recall the name applied to the option.

I'm back...the sherman transmission was what I could not recall. You can see it and other here
http://www.oldfordtractors.com/sherman.htm


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

didn't those mess with the pto speed?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

There were a couple others besides the Sherman. That one is a Howard, according to the link agmantoo posted.

That's a real nice looking tractor, but unless you're a collector and want THAT tractor for some reason (like maybe the Howard transmission), for that money you can get a newer diesel that has more power and is cheaper to run.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Many of the little Fords that had the Sherman transmission only had a high range and not the low. The 2N I have is one example.

The brand and kind can often be noted just by the shape of the shift lever.

Along Ford but different lines----the Funk conversions which placed different engines into the aforementioned tractors. For parade duty I think it would be neat to place the Mercury V-8 flathead I have into my 2N. A couple of nice chrome stacks would set it off.

There is a current conversion available to do that but the cost is what I consider prohibitive.

http://www.oldfordtractors.com/funk.htm


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its not a Ford, but perhaps like this Allis, the Ford just needs a second engine?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

When I was a young boy, 12 or so my neighbor had two, an 8n and 9n and both had highway gear, a leaver with a round nob on it under the left foot that you pushed the clutch and shifted into either high or low. I always thought it was a factory deal? But what do I know I was a boy then and still only know what I seen then??? Sure looked factory


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://marvinbaumann.com/valkyrie.html


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ross 
Are you planning on using the 8n, or just playing with it? I have debated on buying an 8 or 9n to use around the farm. I want a loader so I can drive in the barn. but I am not sure if the gas tractor would be good for anything else. I would like to use it to move a bit of hay around but I don't think it would handle 800 lb bales. 
It sure would be handy to find a 8n with high range and a loader.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

IMO, a Ford N series is a total waste with a front end loader of the original type. A hay spear on the rear will transport the smaller round bales. Added weight to the front of the N would help however.
Have you ever tried to get aboard a N with a loader mounted?


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

In the pic, that looks like a Howard. 

Sherman and Howard were the two major auxiliary transmision makes for the Ford tractors. Significant difference between the two. Sherman was between the engine and main transmission. Howard was between the transmission and the rear axles. Sherman would affect both the PTO and drive wheels identically, Howard would affect them independently.

Howards are rarer and much harder to locate parts for than the Sherman.

Howard had an optional clutch in one of theirs at some point, which was mighty nice in that you could disengage the drive wheels while leaving the pto spinning.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

No need for it Rob, it just caught my eye.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Tandem Tractor 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhULmjuk4cE[/ame]


----------

